# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Të shembet mbikalimi tek Zogu i Zi?

## Dito

Sot *KRRTSH* mori vendimin qe mbikalimi  *Zogu i Zi* te *Shembet*. Arsyet sipas oponences se eksperteve jane te shumta por qe populli i thjeshte veshtire ti kuptoje ato arsye.
Dua ta thjeshtoj disi problemin dhe te pyes thjesht dhe sakte cilindo prej jush. A mendoni se duhet prishur ajo veper e cila nuk u ndertua as per *PD* as per *PS* apo duhet te vazhdoje te ndertohet?.

*Dito.*

Ps: Deri tani ne ate ndertim jane investuar 1 Milion Dollare.

----------


## PINK

Nje pyetje kam o shoke 

Cfare mbikalimi behet fjale ? Ku te Zogu i Zi ? Ke do lidhe ky mbikalim ?

ps: ne fakt u bene 3 pietje . sorry .

----------


## dardajan

> Nje pyetje kam o shoke 
> 
> Cfare mbikalimi behet fjale ? Ku te Zogu i Zi ? Ke do lidhe ky mbikalim ?
> 
> ps: ne fakt u bene 3 pietje . sorry .



O  pink qe  te  dua  shum  po  ta  sqaron  lala  ty  shpejt  e  shpejt .


Tek  zogu i  zi  eshte  hyrja  kryesore  e  makinave  qe  vijne  nga  (autostroda ) e  Durresit  per  ne  Tirane. Por  kur  vjen  tek  pika  qe  bashkohet  me  unazen  e  Tiranes ( ku  dikur  ka  qene  nje  kryqezim  i  vogel )....
makinat  bllokohen  dhe  nuk  i  hapin  rruge  njeri  tjetrit  por  kalon  kush  eshte  me  i  forti  ose  kush  ka  kamion   prandaj  kane  zgjeruar  rrugen  qe  nga  kthesa  e  kamzes  e  deri  tek  ish  fabrika  e  cokollatave  te  kohes  se  Enverit qe  ishin  aq  te  mira dhe  e  kane  bere  me 4  korsi pra  per  kater  makina  dy  vajtje  dhe  dy  ardhje.

pra  fluksi  i  makinave  qe  dalin  dhe  hyjne  per  ne  Tirane  eshte  shum  i  madh  dhe  po  ashtu ai  i  unazes  dhe  si  perfundim  nuk  kalon  dot  asnjeri prandaj  kane  filluar  kete  mbikalim  pra  ata  qe  vijne  nga  autostrada  te  kalojne  nga  siper  dhe  ata  te  unazes  ta  kalojne  nga  poshte,  dhe  qarkullimi  te  mos  nderprpritet.

deri  ketu  nuk-ku  ka  asgje  te  keqe  por  me  ndryshimin  e  pushteteve  pas  zgjedhjeve  pd-ja  po  kontrollon  te  gjitha  lejet  e  ndertimeve e  shum  gjera  te  tjera  per  te  luftuar  korrupsionin  sepse  sic dihet  keto  ndertime  behen  me  buxhetin  e  shtetit,  dhe  ketu  lindin  dy  konflikte  ai  ekonomik  dhe  ai  politik  qe  po  ti  sqaroj  ne  dy  postime  te  ndryshme  si  me  poshte.

----------


## White_Angel

Nuk do isha dakort ta shembin , madje do me vinte vertete keq , sepse po benin dicka te bukur . Ishte tamam nje zgjidhje per tere ate fluks makinash qe ndodhen tani . Edhe projekti ishte shume i bukur , dicka e thjeshte dhe shume i perdorshem .


Si kuptoj nga njehere keta te qeverise tone 

"Po me uren c'kane me aman " -- mire e tha ai robi po kujt ......


Gjynah po te shembet

----------


## dardajan

1-Ky  kalim  eshte  prone  projekt  dhe  ndertim  nen  kompetencat  e  bashkise  se  TIRANES  per  rregullimin  e  territorit   dhe  fondet  vijne  nga  taksa- paguesit

2-per  realizimin e  saj  bashkia  duhet  te  beje  nje  tender  dhe  fituesi  i saj  duhet  te  derdhe  1%  te  vleres  se  objektit  ne  buxhetin  e  bashkise ndersa  bashkia  duhet  te  caktoje  nje  subjekt  tjeter  qe  te  kotrolloj  zbatimin  e  objektit  nga  firma  fituese ,  bashkia  gjithashtu  duhet  te  pajise  me  leje ndertimi  ku  te  percaktohen  afatet  e  punimeve firma  pjesmarrese ne   ndertim dhe  shuma  e  akorduar  per  ndertim.

3-por  mbas  kotrollit  te  policise  se  ndertimit   rezulton  qe  Tenderi  nuk  eshte  bere  ose  eshte  bere  i  atille  qe  te  fitoje  firma  qe  po  nderton  dmth  dikush  i  vene  nga  ish  qeveritaret  e  meparshem.

Rezulton  gjithashtu  qe  firmma  nuk  ka  realizuar  derdhjen  e  1%  ne  bashki gje  qe  do  te  thote  se  ose  nuk  ka  paguar  fare  ose  ja  ka   dhene  dikujt  ne  dore  ose  me  sakt  ne  xhep  per  ti  dhene  punen.

Rezulton  gjithashtu  qe  bashkia  nuk-ku  ka  dhene  leje  ndertimi  me  preteksin  se  eshte  nje  ndertim  i  bashkise.

Rezulton  gjithashtu  qe  ajo  firma  ndertuese  mun  te  bente  cte  donte  pasi  nuk  kishte  kush  ta  kotrollonte  pasi  bashkia  nuk  kishte  caktuar  nje  te  tille.
cfar  do  te  thot  kjo  qe  ndertuesi  ne  vend  qe  te  verre  nje  hekur  te  trashe i  ve  nje  te  holle  dhe  ne  vend te vere   cimento  te  cilesise  se  kerkuar  ve  nje  te  dobet  dhe  gjithashtu  mund  ta  ndertoje  me  punetor  te  pa  regjistruarpra  cdo  gje  ne  te  zeze  dhe  leket  e  fitimeve  ndahen  ndermjet  tyre.

ndersa  nga  ana  arkitektonike  eshte  pak  e  rende  per  vendin  dhe  betonin  qe  hidhet  ne  te  dhe  pallatet  rreth  saj  jane  ne  rezik  pasi  jane  shum  afer  me  rrugen  dhe  lartesia  e  saj  eshte  sa  kati  i  dyte dhe  ne  disa  vende  sa  kati i  trete.
ana  ekonomike  eshte  se  deri  tani  jane  hedhur  shume  leke  dhe eshte  derdhur  shum  beton,dhe  perfundimisht  dua  te  them  se  dicka  duhet  berre  qe  Tirana  te  zhvillohet  normalisht ,  psh  ne  vend  te  urekalimit  nga  lart  te  germohej  nga  poshtedhe  te  behej  nje  kalim  i  nendheshem  per  unazen  dhe  ne  siperfaqe  te  drejte  per  autostraden  do  ishte  shum  me  estetike  dhe  funksionale  gjithashtu  pa  rreziqe  per  kalimtaret  pasi  ajo  zone  eshte  shum  e  populluar.

----------


## dardajan

Problemi  nisi  si  administrativ  duke  kerkuar  lejet  dhe  leket  e  derdhura  nga  firma  gje  te  cilat  nuk  egzistonin   nga  doli  dhe  perfundimi  qe  dikush  ka  perfituar  duke  marre  leke  nen  dorepra  hyre  ne  sferen  e  korupsionit  dhe  pergjegjes  drejtperdrejt  eshte  kryetari  i Bashkise  se  Tiranes gje  qe  nuk  mund  te  pranohet  nga  ai  dhe  gjith  PS-ja  dhe  kjjo  solli  si  rrejedhim  bllokim  e  punimeve  dhe  te  rruges  per  ne  Tirane,  prandaj  dhe  Sala  vendosi  ta  zgjidhi  nyjen  duke  i  rene  me  shpate  dhe  ndare  ate  ne  dysh  si  nyja  e  napoleonit.

Por  nuk  mbaron  ketu  pasi  do  jete  ende  i  gjate  diskutimi  per  te,

Megjithate  une  votoj  per  nje  projekt  ku  unaza  te  kaloj  me  nje  tunel  te  nendheshem  per  ate  pjese  qe  kryqezohet  me  rugen  tjeter .
 Sa  nenkalime  kemi  pare  ketej  nga  jemi  duket  se  do  jet  me  funksionale.

----------


## White_Angel

Kete nuk arrij t'a kuptoj eshte dicka qe i duhet Tiranes , nuk ka lidhje as me Politiken , as me partite me asgje. Madje edhe per ta do ishte me e lehte se gjithe keto zgjedhje elektorale e dalje jashte Tiranes qe bejen "qeveritaret" tane , do ju nevojitej shume . Ata nuk fluturojne qe nuk ju hy ne pune projekti .

Po mire thone "S'behet Shqiperia me Shqiptare " , u duhet nje dore e forte qe t'i shkundi mire ata atje siper qe vetem drejtojne gishtin dhe brenda nates gjithcka behet rrenoje .

----------


## dardajan

> Kete nuk arrij t'a kuptoj eshte dicka qe i duhet Tiranes , nuk ka lidhje as me Politiken , as me partite me asgje. Madje edhe per ta do ishte me e lehte se gjithe keto zgjedhje elektorale e dalje jashte Tiranes qe bejen "qeveritaret" tane , do ju nevojitej shume . Ata nuk fluturojne qe nuk ju hy ne pune projekti .
> 
> Po mire thone "S'behet Shqiperia me Shqiptare " , u duhet nje dore e forte qe t'i shkundi mire ata atje siper qe vetem drejtojne gishtin dhe brenda nates gjithcka behet rrenoje .


Ka  lidhje  ka  sepse  ne  shqiperi  para  se  te  filloj  puna  per nje  objekt  ne  fillim  caktohet  se  kush  do  ta  beje  sa  perqind  do  fitoj  une sa  ai  e  sa  te  tjerert  pastaj  ajo  qe  ngelet  behen  punimet  dhe  brenda  disa  vjetesh  duhet  te  ribehen  pasi  jane  bere  keq.

----------


## White_Angel

> Ka  lidhje  ka  sepse  ne  shqiperi  para  se  te  filloj  puna  per nje  objekt  ne  fillim  caktohet  se  kush  do  ta  beje  sa  perqind  do  fitoj  une sa  ai  e  sa  te  tjerert  pastaj  ajo  qe  ngelet  behen  punimet  dhe  brenda  disa  vjetesh  duhet  te  ribehen  pasi  jane  bere  keq.


Ok ti marrin ato te shkreta leke se vetem per to po vritet e ka ngelur ky popull dhe ky vend germadhe , por te pakten nje gje qe e nisen ta cojne deri ne fund . Atyre me shume do ju kushtoje ta shembin se te vazhdojne punimet . Ajo do ishte dicka shume e bukur dhe e dobishme per te gjithe . Edi ashtu sic beri pallatet ngjyra-ngjyra , te bej edhe rruget . Ky popull nuk ka te drejte te cohet dhe te protestoj ashtu sic ben neper mitingje , te ngrihet edhe per keto qe lene ne mes pa perfunduar?



Cfare duhet bere ne keto raste apo populli si gjithnje bishti i kavallit

----------


## darwin

Arsyet, sipas oponences se eksperteve, jane 3. E para qe ky tip mbikalimi qe eshte projektuar nuk zgjidh problemet e trafikut, e dyta kushton jashtezakonisht shume dhe e treta ka nje estetike groteske dhe presupozohet se qytetaret e Tiranes do te duhej t'a duronin vizualisht per disa dhjetevjecare. Kete e thone arkitektet, njerezit qe (ne fushen e ndertimit) e kane te paret sensin e asaj qe do te jete.

Se fundi, eshte dhe nje arsye -- Sipas Ligjit. Qe nuk ka leje ndertimi si objekt. Kjo mire, se mund t'u kete shpetuar burokrateve, por nuk kuptohet perse zoti kryetar, _qe ne pamje te pare dhe ne pershtypje televizive jep deri dhe jeten per qytetaret e Tiranes_, nuk ben nje mbledhje shpejt e shpejt dhe e pajis objektin me leje ndertimi.

Prandaj, "populli vuan" nuk funksionon shume si tullumbace, se nqs vuajtja do te kishte reagim atehere *komunistet duhet te ishin sterilizuar gjenetikisht*.. po nga ky popull!

----------


## DoLpHiN

Une nuk kam shume informacion se sa i ligjshem eshte ai mbikalim...por nqs eshte shpenezuar nje shume aq e madhe lekesh deri tani me mire te vazhdoje.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*Pse ne e paskemi ne dore ? 

Nejse meqe KRRTSH e mori vendimin votova te shembet edhe nje gje ajo me te vertete su ndertua as per PD as per PS po u ndertua per Edi Ramen.*

----------


## White_Angel

> *Pse ne e paskemi ne dore ? 
> 
> Nejse meqe KRRTSH e mori vendimin votova te shembet edhe nje gje ajo me te vertete su ndertua as per PD as per PS po u ndertua per Edi Ramen.*



Clay e perse u ndertua per Edi Ramen ajo? Edi do kaloj aty apo do ndertoj kasollen e vet ai aty . Do pagoje njeri dogane aty qe do i shkojne Edit ne banke ??

Kete nuk arrij t'a kuptoj .

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> Clay e perse u ndertua per Edi Ramen ajo? Edi do kaloj aty apo do ndertoj kasollen e vet ai aty . Do pagoje njeri dogane aty qe do i shkojne Edit ne banke ??
> 
> Kete nuk arrij t'a kuptoj .


*Donte tja paguante Qeveria pra i kerkoi qeverise (shembull 1.000.000) leke per projektin e gjen nje firme pa lishense pa asnje dokumentacion i jep (shembull  400.000) dhe firma fillon e nderton "projektin" te ashtu quajtur projekt. 
Ja edhe dogana del e paguar.

Qeveria i kerkoi te pajiste dokumenttacionin e nevojshem ai nuk e paraqiti na vajti edhe ne gjykate e prap nuk beri gje.*

----------


## Qerim

Berisha me kete hata qe po ben tregon se si rruhet fare per popullin.Eshte zgjidhja me e keqe e mundshme per Shqiperine.Eshte Juda ,shejtani,djalli i misheruar ne njeri.
Psh. Edhe per rekonstruimin e Kremlinit u akuzua ish-presidenti rus Jelsin ,qe kishte bashkepunuar me Bacollin tone dhe kishin bere korrupsion.Por asnje nuk vajti dhe prishi Kremlinin. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DoLpHiN

o popull nuk jeni ne parlament more...ju ziheni ata andej fryne xhepat...saper ate djallin e misheruar ne njeri qe thuhet me siper,nuk kam pare ndonje prove deri tani.kritikoni njehere ata engjejt qe kalonin me shume kohe ne Antalya me pushime e spyesnin ca behej ne shqiperi.kritikat behen te pakten pas 1 mandati dhe jo pas 100 ditesh.se PS ishte 8 vjet dhe nuk rregulloi gje.I genjeje policat me nje cimcakiz,me pak fjale korrupsioni ne max. nuk them se jane te mire keta te tjeret.po as te keqinj nuk u them dot se nuk kane filluar akoma. sa per mbikalimin me mire te mos e prishin se prape kane per ta bere se eshte e domosdoshme.le te jete pa leje.ketu eshte mbush gjithe shqiperia me ndertime pa leje po na prishka pune nje mbikalim pa leje qe fundja vetem lehteson trafikun .

----------


## iliria e para

Kesaj i thone REVANSHIZEM. E pashe tek ALSAT-i ne lajme dhe degjova turlifare arsyesh per pro dhe kunder.
Njeri nuk ka bere analiza per kete mbikalim, ekspertet as qe permenden se eksistojne.
 Kjo ka te bejne me PD vs PS ose Rama vs Berisha.
Ketu ishte fillimi i punimeve....

----------


## PINK

Sa qef kane shqiptaret te ndertojne dhe pastaj te shembin . 

ps: Dardajano thx per sqarimin .  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MICHI

Markel Bejdo

Nenkalimi tek Zogu i Zi do te prishet. Ka qene ky vendimi i marre dje nga ana e Keshilli Kombetar i Rregullimit te Territorit te Republikes se Shqiperise. Gjate mbledhjes se djeshme eshte paraqitur dhe raporti i eksperteve te cilet kane bere kontrollin ne punimet e zhvilluara nga firma ndertuese. Ne perfundim te rezultateve eshte arritur ne konkluzionin se gjate punimeve jane bere shkelje te renda. Kreu i KRRTRSH-se, Sali Berisha, u shpreh dje se ne kete veper jane vene re elemente te qarte te papergjegjshmerise te cilat vene ne rrezik dhe jetet e njerezve. Pas konkluzionieve te eksperteve eshte bere dhe propozimi per anulimin e punimeve dhe prishjen e ndertimit te bere deri tani dhe kthimi i sheshit tek Zogu i Zi ne gjendjen e meparshme. "Ketu ka elemente te qarte te vendimit te papergjegjshem dhe korruptiv. Ka nje banditizem te paster, pushton pronen e tjetrit pa e shpronesuar. Jane shkelur ligjet kryesore te urbanistikes te konstruksionit dhe e tera fund e krye eshte nje praktike korruptive, e papergjegjshme. Te shfuqizojme kete vendim", u shpreh Berisha. Nderkohe, ministri i Puneve Publike, Trasportit dhe Telekomunikacionit, Lulzim Basha, i ka cilesuar si te pabaza deklaratat e Bashkise se Tiranes ndaj ketij problemi. Sipas tij, per te fshehur transparencen, bashkia ka nxjerre si justifikim se nderhyrja per zbatimin e ligjit eshte nje shkelje e autonomise se pushtetit lokal. "Refuzimi per te qene transparent para instancave perkatese duke e justifikuar si nderhyrje ne autonomine e pushtetit vendor eshte sa qesharak dhe i pabaze sepse shohim sepse vazhdimisht po perdoret si alibi politike. Ne fund te fundit, koston e paguan qytetari", u shpreh Basha.

Ekspertet

Grupi i eksperteve, i cili ekzaminoi projektin e nenkalimit dhe ndertimin e bere ne terren, kakonkluduar se punimet jane jashte standardeve te kerkuara. Nga ekspertiza e bere tek Zogu i Zi, ekspertet kane dale ne perfundimin se ndertimi i nenkalimit ne kete segment nuk eshte i nevojshem dhe ndertimi i tij nuk lejon qarkullimin e lirshem te automjeteve ne te gjitha kahet. Lidhur me zgjidhjen e problemit te qarkullimit ne kete nyje, ekspertet kane arritur ne perfundimin se rikthimi ne gjendjen e meparshme me nje rrethrrotullim nuk do te krijoje probleme. "Perzgjedhja e nyjes me disnivel nuk justifikohet pasi nuk garanton levizje totalisht te lire ne drejtimet e percaktuara. Nuk vertetohet qe ne Zogun e Zi te kete bllokim trafiku qe te te diktoje trafikun ne zgjidhje me shume nivele. Fluksi i trafikut mund te menaxhohet me rrethrrotullim me nje nivel", u shpreh nje nga ekspertet. 

Masat 

Sheshi tek Zogu i Zi do te rikthehet ne gjendjen e meparshme pas vendimit te djeshem te KRRTRSh-se. Pas rehabilitimit te tij do te jete nje konkurs i cili do te vendose per nje zgjidhje me te mire dhe bashkekohore per kete nyje rrugore. Kryeministri Sali Berisha deklaroi gjate mbledhjes se do te zhvillohet nje konkurs i hapur ku do te kene te drejte te marrin pjese firmat vendase dhe te huaja. 

"Jo me nje studio te porositur por ku te konkurrojne studio vendi dhe po te jete e nevojshme, studio te huaja. Te rishqyrtohet me shpejtesi problemi i ndotjes. Eksperte nga me te shquarit te rrugeve dhe te trafikut pohojne se rrethrrotullimi eshte i mjaftueshem per te zgjidhur te gjitha problemet", u shpreh Berisha.

Nderkohe, pritet qe per firmen e ndertimit dhe personat pergjegjes te cilet kane lejuar shkeljet e konstatuara ne kete projekt do te cohen per ndjekje penale. Kreu i ekzekutivit shqiptar ka kerkuar qe grupi i eksperteve te beje relacionin perkates prane Policise Ndertimore e cila me pas do te coje per ndjekje penale personat pergjegjes. "Grupi i eksperteve t'i kerkoje Policise Ndertimore qe te jape per ndjekje penale ata te cilet kane bashkepunuar ne kete krim te vertete urbanistik", u shpreh Berisha. 


Mare nga gazeta koha jone.

----------


## Isomer937

Investimi deri tani eshte $ 1 mill. dhe 6 veta thone le ta shembin. Qenkan lekat me shumice nga Shqiperia. 

Ne kete moment pas ketij investimi qe per Shqiperine nuk me duket i vogel; e mira eshte le te ndertohet. Po qe se e vetmja pengese nga ana arkitektoriale (nuk e di ne eshte fjale) eshte se nuk duket bukur dua te them qe ne shqiptaret shquhemi si "Dhi e zgjebur me bishtin perpjete". Nqse nga ana ekonomike ka leka te mbarohet projekti le te mbarohet pastaj le t'i gjejne lekat qe jane vjedhur. Po qe se nje pjese e lekave eshte vjedhur le t'i ndalojne punimet ata qe kishin per t'i mbushur xhepat i kane mbushur. 

Ngjarje te ketilla pas 13 vjet "demokracie" dhe premtimesh per "tranzicion te bute" te bejne te mendosh: 

Ja do kthehem ne Shqiperi qe te ndihmoj ne rindertim; po xhepat e kujt duhet te mbush? Po kur te behen zgjedhjet do duhet te mbush xhepa te tjera?

Mbikalimi eshte per POPULLIN, po kush te le te besh gje per popullin kur dalin beteja personale.

----------

